# Help: Replace bottom weather stripping on sliding patio door



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Usually, there's a bar at the top of the door that's removed so the door can be tipped in the room and lifted out of the opening. Sometims the door is dropped by adjusting screws at the bottom, so the door clears the upper lip. You will probably need 2 people to help with the door as it will be heavy.
You would need to know the doors manufacturer or have a sample of the weatherstripping profile to replace it. If you're lucky, it might be sold locally.
Another option would be to apply a rubber piece at the bottom side of the door to close off the opening. You would fabricate it so an opening for the track was just wide enough for the metal.


----------

